# i'm rosie badgirl ^



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

and i'm a new member. 

i am 30 years old, had a ruptured ectopic when i was 23 resulting in a salpingectomy and a messy, nasty caesarian scar. 6 months later i was pregnant again and it was soon discovered that the embryo was in the stump of the removed tube. once recovered from that (not that you can ever really recover) i had tubal surgery on the remaining tube to widen the end of it and went 3 years without contraception or conception. then 3 years ago i fell pregnant again. it was once more ectopic. i am now totally infertile as a result. 

2 months ago we had a call from the nhs saying we had unexpectedly come to the top of the list and we began our ivf treatment there and then! last friday's baseline scan revealed 10 large follicles in the right ovary, the largest being 17.5mm and 5 equally large follicles with 10 smaller ones in my left ovary. last night i injected myself with the pregnyl and this morning i starting the cyclogest pessaries. tomorrow is egg collection day and if all goes well we are looking to replace the embryos on friday. i have taken this and next week off work (i am a secondary school cover teacher) to give myself and the embryos the best chance.

this afternoon my boobs have become tender and i've become really tearful. i've joined because i want to feel like i can reach out to people who understand (crying again - these hormones!) and i am now sensing how hard i will take a negative result despite my previous chipper approach.

good luck to everyone. your stories have really touched me.

xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Welcome rosie to ff 

sorry to hear what you have been through 

you have definately come to the right place for support and understanding 

we have a 2week wait board that you might want to take a look at , i have popped the link below

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0

 for this cycle

love
suzie xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Rosie

Welcome to FF, I am sure that you will find the support that you need right now.  Sorry to hear about all you have been through, it must have been really hard on you.  I would definately check out the link that Olive has left you as you will find lots more ladies in your situation.

Good luck for EC & ET      

Linda xx


----------



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

i'm amazed at how quickly i received replies. thank you so much. i'm glad i reached out to you.

and thank you, olive, for the link. 

right then, the two week wait. gulp.

xx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Rosie,
Just wanted to say welcome to FF!! 
I too had an ectopic (on my 4th IUI) so know how devastating it is.
Wanted to wish you a smooth EC and EC over the coming days - having had more than a few of these, I can tell you that you will be fine   Personally I've always had the time off during this bit of treatment - don't know if physically it is essential but for me it is psychologically helpful to feel I'm giving our embies the best possible chance.
Am sure you'll find lots of great ladies on the 2WW thread who are in similar situations so I would urge you to follow the link as I know chatting to others during this time can really help you keep your sanity  
Sending you lots of     for that BFP very soon!!
Take care Rosie
Love Mikeygirl xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Rosie

I am so sorry to hear you have been through such a rough time already.   with your Egg Collection tomorrow and let's hope you get a  very soon. 

Take Care

Amanda xxxxx


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Rosie,


Just wanted to welcome you to FF.   Sorry to hear of your bad luck, hopefully 2007 will be a happier year for you   

Wishing you all the best for ec tomorrow  

Linda xx


----------



## cupcakes (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi,

Wishing you lots of luck for EC   

xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hello Rosie,

Welcome to FF - I am so pleased you reached out and joined us, because this truly is the best place to be for support and understanding the trauma of Infertility.

I was so sorry to read about your tragic experiences with ectopics honey, my heart goes out to you 

Suzie has already given you the link to the 2ww board, but here are a couple more you may be interested in:

*IVF General Chitchat*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

*Complementary Therapies*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

You don't say where you are from, or what clinic you attend? We may have a thread on here for your area/clinic which you could join and chat to members who are from your area/clinic. Here is the link to the *Meeting Places* thread where you might find your clinic/area

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=37.0

Finally, if I haven't bored you to tears by now  why not pop along to our chatroom? The girls are all lovely and are very welcoming. It is good to talk to people who really understand the heartache of infertility. Here is the link
*********

Wishing you lots of          for your 2ww Rosie, and I hope you get your dream 

Love and hugs
Tracy
x


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi rosie

Sorry to hear about all your problems previously, but wish you all the best this time. You have certainly come to the right place, you will get all the support you need on here.

icky  xxx


----------



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

i'm in shropshire and am under dr bentick at the royal shrewsbury hospital...

xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi rosie and welcome to the site 

So sorry to hear what u have been through already it cant have been easy. This site will help u and support u in so many ways.

Massives of good luck for egg collection today and egg transfer on friday.

Kate xx​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

rosiebadgirl said:


> i'm in shropshire and am under dr bentick at the royal shrewsbury hospital...
> 
> xx


Hi Rosie  
I too am a shropsire girl and have had previous treatment under Dr B, I live in Shrewsbury and work at the RSH!
Heres a link to the Shropshire girls thread, 
CLICK HERE

we are a bit quiet at the moment, but post anyway and we can all catch up, I will post there later  I PROMISE 

~Dizzi~


----------

